# Best tank of WWII, well not really, but.....



## Lucky13 (Nov 27, 2010)

All this talk of the best tank blah-blah-blah , I was wondering, since the Tiger, King Tiger, Panther, Jagdpanther always end up on this list.....how many was actually knocked by enemy tanks compared to their own crews and fighter bombers?


----------



## mikewint (Nov 27, 2010)

Here is a somewhat comprehesive list of german kills. Don't have a breakdown of whether they were US, British, or Russian

1.Kurt Knispel -168 Kills (sPzAbt. 503)-KIA in the last days of the war- -commanding his own Kingtiger - never awarded the KC he so richly deserved 
2.Otto Carius - 150+ Kills (sPzAbt. 502)- Alive and healthy.Finished the war in S.Pz.Jag.Abt.512(?) 
3.Hans Bölter-- 139 Kills (sPzAbt. 502)-survived the war - deceased 
4.Michael Wittman - 138 Kills (sS.S.PzAbt. 101 Liebstandarte) 
5.Hans Sandrock - 123 Kills (assorted AFV last unit HJ ) - survived the war - deceased 
6.Paul Egger - 113 Kills (Das Reich)- alive and well 
7.Arno Giesen - 111 Kills (Das Reich) 
8.Oberfahnrich Rondorf-106 kills (sPzAbt. 503)- KIA last month of the war 
9.Feldwebel Gärtner - 103 Kills (sPzAbt. 503)- KIA last month of the war 
10.Karl Körner - 100+ Kills (sS.S.PzAbt. 503)- survived / deceased 
11.Albert Kerscher - 100+ Kills (sPzAbt. 502)- alive and well 
12.Obersturmfuhrer Helmut Wendorff-84 Kills (sS.S.Pz Abt.101, Liebstandarte) 
13.Oberscharfuhrer Ernst Barkmann-82+ Kills (Das Reich)- alive and well 
14. Will Fey - 80 + kills (s.SS-Pz.Abt.102/502) - survived /had a stroke recently 
15.Eric Litztke-76 Kills (sPzAbt. 509)- survived the war / deceased 
16.Hermann Bix - 75+ Kills (4th Panzer Division)- survived / deceased 
17.ZugFuhrer Hans Strippel - 70 Kills (4. / II/ PzAbt. 1, 1st Pz. Division)- survived / deceased 
18.Emil Seibold - 69 Kills (Das Reich)- survived / deceased 
19.Wilhelm Knauth-68 Kills (sPzAbt. 505)- survived / ? 
20.Karl Bromann - 66 Kills (sS.S.PzAbt. 503)- alive and well 
21.Oberwachtmesiter Hugo Primozic-68 Kills (StuG Abt. 667)- survived / deceased 
22.Sepp Brandner - 61 Kills (StuG Brigade 912)- survived / deceased 
23.Oberleutnant Hans-Bobo von Rohr - 58 Kills (25 Pz. Abt., 7th Pz. Division) 
24.Hauptman Richard Engelmann-54 Kills (StuG Abt. 912) 
25.Leutnant Josef Dallmeier-50 Kills (either Fhr. PzJager Kp.1183 attached to 6th Volksgrenadier Division) 
26.Walter Feibig-50 Kills 
27.Heinz Kramer - 50+ Kills (sPzAbt. 502)- Carius' gunner, KIA end of war 
28.Alfredo Carpaneto - 50+ Kills (sPzAbt. 502)- KIA end of war 
29.Oberleutnant Mausberg - 50+ Kills - survived / ? 
30. Leutnant Horst Krönke - about 50 kills (s.Pz.Abt. 503 505) 
31.Oberscharfuhrer Jurgen Brandt-47 Kills (sS.S.Abt. 101) 
32.Leutnant Heinz Deutsch - 44 Kills (Fsch. StuG Brigade 12) 
33.Oberwachtmeister Fritz Amling-42+ Kills (in 48 Hrs. with StuG Brigade 202) 
34.Oberwachtmeister Heinz Scharf-40+ Kills (StuG Brigade 202) 
35.Leutnant Walter Oberloskamp - 40+ Kills (StuG Brigade 667) 
36. Franz Riedel - 40 kills (Frundsberg)- survived / deceased 
37.Leutnant Fredrich (?) Tadje-39 Kills (StuG Abt. 190) 
38.Obersharfurhrer Rudolf Roy-36 Kills (JP-IV, 12 S.S. PanzerJager Abt. HJ) 
39.Wachtmeister Gottwald Stier-30+ Kills (StuG Brigade 667) 
40.Wachtmeister Josef Trager - 30+ Kills (StuG Brigade 667) 
41.Oberwachtmeister Richard Schram-30 Kills (StuG Brigade 202) 
42.Oberwachtmeister Karl Pfreundtner-30 Kills (StuG Abt. 244) 
43. Oberleutnant Richard Freiherr von Rosen - about 30 kills (s.Pz.Abt.503)- survived 
44. Unteroffizier Martin Burmester - 30 kills (s.Pz.Abt. 503)- 
45.Oberwachtmeister Banze - 24 Kills (13 on one day StuG Abt. 244) 
46.Hauptman Felix Adamowitsch -23 Kills (in an 8 day period, StuG Abt. 244) 
47.Leutnant Eugen Metzger-23 Kills (StuG Abt. 203) 
48.Hauptmann Rade -23 Kills (StuG Abt. 244) 
49.Leutnant Heinrich Teriete - 22 Kills (in one engagement, sPzJgAbt. 653) 
50.Unterscharfuhrer Franz Staudegger-22+ Kills (sS.S.Pz Abt. 101) 
51.Leutnant (Res.) Franz Kretshmer - 21 Kills (sPzJgAbt. 653) 
52.Unteroffizier Horst Naumann-21 Kills (StuG Abt. 184)- survived / ? 
53.Oberleutnant Klaus Wagner - 18 Kills (in two days, StuG Abt. 667) 
54.Leutnant Hermann Feldheim-16 Kills (sPzJgAbt. 654) 
55.Unteroffizier Heinrich Engel -15 Kills (StuG Abt. 259) - survived / ? 


TANK KILLERS 

1.Kurt Knispel -168 Kills (sPzAbt. 503) 
2.Otto Carius - 150+ Kills (sPzAbt. 502)-Tiger I--Knight's Cross 5/4/44, Oak Leaves 7/27/44. 
3.Johannes (Hans) Bolter-- 139 Kills (possibly 144) (sPzAbt. 502) Tigers- Knight's Cross 4/16/44, Oak Leaves 9/10/44. 
4.Michael Wittman - 138 Kills (sS.S.PzAbt. 101 Liebstandarte)-Tiger I-Knight's Cross 1/14/44, Oak Leaves 1/14/44 with Swords, 6/25/44. 
5.Hans Sandrock - 123 Kills (assorted AFV last unit HJ ) 
6.Paul Egger - 113 Kills (s SS Pz. Abt. 102)-Tigers- Knight's cross 4/28/45 
7.Fritz Lang- 113 Kills (StuG. Abt. 232) 
8.Arno Giesen - 111 Kills (Das Reich) 
9.Oberfahnrich Rondorf-106 kills (sPzAbt. 503)-Tigers 
10.Feldwebel Gaetner ( Gartner?)- 103 Kills (sPzAbt. 503)-Tigers 
11.Karl Koener - 100+ Kills (sS.S.PzAbt. 503)-Tigers-Knight's Cross 4/29/44. 
12.Albert Kerscher - 100+ Kills (sPzAbt. 502)-Tigers-Knight's Cross 10/23/44. 
13.Balthazar (Bobby) Woll-100+ Kills, 81 as Gunner (sSS Pz. Abt. 101)-Knight's Cross-1/16/44. 
14.Helmut Wendorff-84 Kills (sS.S.Pz Abt.101)-Tigers-Knight's Cross 2/12/44. 
15.Ernst Barkmann-82+ Kills (Das Reich)-Panther-Knight's Cross 8/27/44. 
16.Eric Litztke-76 Kills (sPzAbt. 509)--Tigers- Knight's Cross 10/20/44 
17.Hermann Bix - 75+ Kills (4th Panzer Division)-Knight's Cross 3/22/45. 
18.Hans Strippel - 70 Kills (4. / II/ PzAbt. 1, 1st Pz. Division)-Pz. IV-Knight's Cross 6/4/44. 
19.Emil Seibold - 69 Kills (Das Reich)-Pz IV+ Captured T-34s 
20.Wilhelm Knauth-68 Kills (sPzAbt. 505)-Tigers-Knight's Cross 11/14/43. 
21.Hugo Primozic- 68 Kills (StuG Abt. 667)-Knight's Cross 9/25/42, Oak Leaves 1/25/43. 
22.Karl Bromann - 66 Kills (sS.S.PzAbt. 503)-Tigers. 
23.Josef William (Sepp) Brandner - 61 Kills (StuG Brigade 912)-Knight's Cross 1/17/45, Oak Leaves 4/30/45. 
24.Hans-Bobo von Rohr - 58 Kills (25 Pz. Abt., 7th Pz. Division)-Knight's Cross 11/15/44, Oak leaves 4/8/45 (Posthumously). 
25.Karl Heinz Warmbrunn-- 57 Kills, 44 as gunner (s SS Pz. Abt. 101)-Tigers 
26.Albert Ernst-55 Kills-(s.Pz. Jgr. Abt. 519)--Nashorn-Knight's Cross-2/7/44. 
27.Richard Engelmann-54 Kills (StuG Abt. 912)-Knight's Cross 7/22/44. 
28.Heinz Kling-51 Kills (s SS Pz. Abt. 101)--Tigers. 
29.Johann Muller-50 Kills ((sPz. Abt. 502)--Tigers-Knight's Cross 10/23/44. 
30.Josef Dallmeier-50 Kills (Fhr. PzJager Kp.1183)-Hetzer-Knight's Cross 4/3/45(?). 
31.Walter Feibig-50+ Kills (StuG Brigade 301) 
32.Heinz Kramer - 50+ Kills (sPzAbt. 502)-Tigers-Knight's Cross 10/6/44. 
33.Alfredo Carpaneto - 50+ Kills (sPzAbt. 502)-Tigers-Knight's Cross 3/28/45. 
34.Oberleutnant Mausberg - 50+ Kills (s.Pz. Abt. 505)-Tigers. 
35.Wolfgang Hans Heimer Paul von Bostell-48 Kills-( Pz. Jgr. Kp. 1023, Pz. Jgr. Abt. 205)-Knight's Cross 9/2/44, Oak Leaves 4/30/45. 
36.Jurgen Brandt-47 Kills (sS.S.Abt. 101)-Tigers. 
37.Heinz Deutsch - 44 Kills (Fsch. StuG Brigade 12) Knight's Cross 4/28/45. 
38.Fritz Amling-42+ Kills (in 48 Hrs. with StuG Brigade 202) Knight's Cross 12/5/42. 
39.Heinz Scharf-40+ Kills (StuG Brigade 202) Knight's Cross 9/5/44. 
40.Walter Oberloskamp - 40+ Kills (StuG Brigade 667) Knight's Cross 5/15/43. 
41.Fredrich Tadje-39 Kills (StuG Abt. 190) Knight's Cross 10/24/42. 
42.Rudolf Roy-36 Kills (12 S.S. PanzerJager Abt. HJ)-JP IV-Knight's Cross 10/16/44. 
43.Gottwald Stier-30+ Kills (StuG Brigade 667) Knight's Cross (date unknown). 
44.Josef Trager - 30+ Kills (StuG Brigade 667) Knight's Cross (date unknown). 
45.Richard Schram-30 Kills (StuG Brigade 202) Knight's Cross 12/12/42. 
46.Karl Pfreundtner-30 Kills (StuG Abt. 244) Knight's Cross 9/18/42. 
47.Karl Heinrich Banze - 24 Kills (13 on one day StuG Abt. 244) Knight's Cross 5/27/42. 
48.Felix Adamowitsch -23 Kills (in an 8 day period, StuG Abt. 244) Knight's Cross 10/20/44. 
49.Eugen Metzger-23 Kills (StuG Abt. 203) Knight's Cross 9/29/41. 
50.Hauptmann Rade -23 Kills (StuG Abt. 244) 
51.Heinrich Teriete - 22 Kills (in one engagement, sPzJgAbt. 653) Knight's Cross 7/22/43. 
52.Franz Staudegger-22+ Kills (sS.S.Pz Abt. 101) Knight's Cross 7/10/43. 
53.Franz Kretshmer - 21 Kills (sPzJgAbt. 653) Knight's Cross 12/17/43 
54.Horst Naumann-21 Kills (StuG Abt. 184) Knight's Cross 1/4/43 
55.Klaus Wagner - 18 Kills (in two days, StuG Abt. 667) 
56.Hermann Feldheim-16 Kills (sPzJgAbt. 654) 
57.Heinrich Engel -15 Kills (StuG Abt. 259) Knight's Cross 11/7/43 
58. Rudolf von Ribbentrop- 14 Kills (LSSAH+ HJ) Knight's Cross 7/20/43. 
59. Wachtmeister Moj-12 Kills (StuG Abt. 190) 
60. Siegfried Freyer- 11 Kills in one engagement (Pz. Abt. 24) Knight's Cross 7/23/43. 
61. Alfred Reginitor-10 Kills (StuG Abt. 279) Knight's Cross (date unknown).


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Nov 27, 2010)

Does anyone have an allied list?


----------



## parsifal (Nov 28, 2010)

Dont have a list like that, but here is some information on the top allied tank aces of the war

Dmitry Fyodorovich Lavrinenko (September 10, 1914—December 18, 1941) was a successful Soviet tankman and a Hero of the Soviet Union. 

Lavrinenko finished the education at Ulyanovsk Tank Academy in May, 1938. He took part in Soviet campaigns in in Poland 1939 and Bessarabia 1940.

In 1941, he commanded the new T-34/76 tank, which was superior to all German types of the time. With 52 or 57 tanks and self-propelled guns, eliminated in 1941 during Operation Barbarossa on the Eastern Front of World War II, he is considered to be the top Soviet tank ace despite early death in 1941. 

Unlike many other Soviet tank commanders in that year, he managed to take advantage of the abilities of the T-34 and the inferiority of contemporary German tanks and anti-tank guns, while surviving for half a year against the otherwise superior German tactics or Stuka dive bombers.

On May 5, 1990 Lavrinenko was awarded the title of Hero of the Soviet Union posthumously.

Sydney Valpy Radley-Walters CMM, DSO, MC, CD, (nicknamed "Rad") (born January 11, 1920) was a tank commander in the Canadian Army.

Radley-Walters was born in Gaspé in 1920 and graduated from Bishop's College in 1940. He was commissioned in the Sherbrooke Fusiliers Regiment in October of that year. The Regiment was redesignated 27th Canadian Armoured Regiment (Sherbrooke Fusiliers Regiment) in January 1942 and embarked for England in October 1942.

The Regiment was part of the 2nd Canadian Armoured Brigade supporting the 3rd Canadian Infantry Division landing in Normandy on D-Day 6 June 1944. Captain Radley-Walters commanded a tank during the Battle of Normandy. On D-Day+1, 7 June 1944, in fighting near Saint-Germain-la-Blanche-Herbe, with 12th SS Panzer, Radley-Walters had his first kill, a Panzer IV. Major Radley-Walters commanded a tank squadron in the Regiment. His unit was credited with killing the tanker ace "The Black Baron" Michael Wittmann of the 101. Schwere SS-Panzerabteilung, though which tank in the squadron had the actual kill is unknown. 

This claim has been disputed by 3 Troop, A Squadron, 1st Northamptonshire Yeomanry tank regiment gunner Joe Ekins, who also claims to have killed the Panzer ace. Radley-Walters was awarded both the Distinguished Service Order and the Military Cross and for his outstanding leadership and gallantry as a squadron commander.

His Regiment participated in Operation Market-Garden and broke through and relieved the 101st Airborne Division.

By the end of the war, he was the top tank ace, the ace of aces of the western allies (and therefore, of Canada), with a total of 18 kills. From July 1945, he was promoted to Lieutenant Colonel, and commanded The Sherbrooke Fusiliers Regiment as part of the Allied Occupation Force.

After the war, Radley-Walters served on peacekeeping missions in Cyprus and Egypt.

In 1957, he became the Commanding Officer of the 8th Canadian Hussars (The Princess Louise's). He attended NATO Defence College in Paris and was assigned to the Supreme Headquarters Allied Powers Europe from June 1961 to July 1962. He returned to Canada as Commandant of the Royal Canadian Armoured School in Camp Borden. In 1966, he became the Director-General Training and Recruiting at Canadian Forces Headquarters in Ottawa.

In June 1968 he was promoted to Brigadier-General and took command of 2 Combat Group at CFB Petawawa. In 1971 he became the commander of the Combat Training Centre at CFB Gagetown.
Radley-Walters retired in December 1974. He served eight years as Colonel of the Regiment 8CH and in November 1980 became Colonel-Commandant of the Royal Canadian Armoured Corps.

Lafayette G. Pool (July 23, 1919 – May 30, 1991) was an American tank-crew and tank-platoon commander in World War II and is widely recognized as the US tank ace of aces. He has received many medals, including the Distinguished Service Cross, the Legion of Merit, the Silver Star, the Purple Heart, the Fourragère, and the Légion d'honneur.

War Service
Pool served with the US 3rd Armored Division in France between June and September 1944. He was commander of three Sherman tanks, (an M4A1, and two M4A1(76)W) all of which bore the nickname "IN THE MOOD", and all of which were eventually shot out from under him.

In 80 days he and his crew destroyed 258 German vehicles, captured 250 German soldiers, and killed an estimated over 1000 German soldiers. 

His crew consisted of driver, Wilbert "Baby" Richards, one of the best drivers in the ETO according to Pool; Bert "Schoolboy" Close who was just seventeen years old and was his bow gunner. Given the choice of prison on a manslaughter rap or the Army, Del "Jailbird" Boggs elected to be Pool's loader. Willis "Groundhog" Oller was the gunner. Pool said of Oller "He could shoot the eyebrows off a gnat at 1500 yards." He was very quick and alert. 


I have read somewhere that he destroyed 14 German AFVs, but I cannot find the refernce

Pool fought in 21 separate engagements during his time in France before eventually being knocked out of the war when he lost his leg following an ambush by a German '88'.

After rehabilitation and being fitted with a prosthesis he returned to the Army in 1948 and went on to serve in the Korean war. He left the Army in 1960 with the rank of Chief Warrant Officer 2.


----------



## mikewint (Nov 28, 2010)

Lucky13, you pose a very difficult question because tank vs tank battles were not that simple. Enemy tanks were killeed any way possible and it wan't always recorded correctly in the heat of battle, tanks could also be killed more than once. aircraft straffing a tank with .50 cal might report a kill, which is unlikely unless the engine was hit. more german tanks were abandoned due to mechanical breakdown than killed, and many were recovered to fight again
then we have the question as to what exactly is a tank? the Sturmgeschutz III was the most produced tank? by the Germans and was an excellent tank killer if used properly. Look at all the StugIII kills. It had no turret
schwere Panzer Abteilung (heavy tank Batallions) sPzAbt started out as the 501, 502, 503 with 3 Zuege with 3 Tiger I each or 9 tigers
But soon were reorganized to include 10 PzKpfw III + 9 Tigers. The III were to support the Tigers.
In the late war the III were dropped and 5 more Tigers were added.
The schwere groups were increased to 11 for the Heerstruppen (501 - 510) and 3 for the SS (101 - 103) recieving the new Tiger II
US tactics called for any Tiger to be surrounded by as many Shermans as possible 2 - 5 moving into point blank range. So tank vs tank?


----------

